# Mr Nice Guy



## wdk420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting baked on it right now. Has a very kushy/purple mixed with earthy tones for a taste. Reminds me of Bubba Kush slightly on the taste and smell. The high is a creeper and after 1-2 hours leaves you drowsy which makes for a great bedtime smoke. All in all I have had better and I have had worse but Mr. Nice Guy had no values that left me screaming for more. 

HIGH 7/10 TASTE 7/10 BAG APPEAL 6/10 SMELL 8/10.

What do you guys think of this strain? I also think it was called Mr Nice Guy Purp so if anyone can clarify whether they are the same or two different strains that Id be grateful.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 13, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Getting baked on it right now. Has a very kushy/purple mixed with earthy tones for a taste. Reminds me of Bubba Kush slightly on the taste and smell. The high is a creeper and after 1-2 hours leaves you drowsy which makes for a great bedtime smoke. All in all I have had better and I have had worse but Mr. Nice Guy had no values that left me screaming for more.
> 
> HIGH 7/10 TASTE 7/10 BAG APPEAL 6/10 SMELL 8/10.
> 
> What do you guys think of this strain? I also think it was called Mr Nice Guy Purp so if anyone can clarify whether they are the same or two different strains that Id be grateful.


ive gotten my hand on this one once well thats what my guy "called" it but it sounds bought like what you got had a nice buzz just wasnt the most potent.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 29, 2013)

Purple Mr Nice.. One of my faves actually


----------



## rookiekid9901 (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried it but one of the first strains i ever tried. TO high to remember now >.< It was good thou i remember indica in my medical shop had picked up an oz.


----------

